# 600$ on a camera?? where to find one



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to get more into photography of fish, but i'm a newbie when it comes to photography and cameras.

Anyone recommend a camera from futureshop or bestbuy that would be adequate for this? 

Budget would be about 600$

If you could post a link to the camera or review site that would help as well when you suggest models


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> I want to get more into photography of fish, but i'm a newbie when it comes to photography and cameras.
> 
> Anyone recommend a camera from futureshop or bestbuy that would be adequate for this?
> 
> ...


Recommended Cameras


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The Canon G series cameras do a pretty good job if you want to steer clear of full DSLR's....they are widely available too and have been around a long time.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I remember having this conversation recently...
oh here it is: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/im-looking-buy-digital-slr-need-input-5831/
Maybe read this and see what you think?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

craigslist!!
i got a d90 for 800 a while back but there was the occasional one for ~600-650


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you know someone who works for FS / Bestbuy, they have access to Nikon staff programs that allow them to buy at below typical staff discount pricing. You can only buy one DSLR body per year or some kind of restrictions of that sort though. I got my D90 last year for 800 tax in. Probably less now.



Mferko said:


> craigslist!!
> i got a d90 for 800 a while back but there was the occasional one for ~600-650


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Shawn,
Being around water all the time I often look for cameras. The last 35mm I picked up was from Best Buy on an open box deal. Picked up a Canon for $350 and that is the one I am using now for the fish photos. Best to find a camera with manual focus, otherwise very hard to get the fish in focus, most cameras tend to focus on everything but the fish and when you combine this with movement, manual is the way to go.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> If you know someone who works for FS / Bestbuy, they have access to Nikon staff programs that allow them to buy at below typical staff discount pricing. You can only buy one DSLR body per year or some kind of restrictions of that sort though. I got my D90 last year for 800 tax in. Probably less now.


not for just the body  came with the 18-105 VR lens and a 16gig high speed SD card


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

criagslist is your best bet for DSLR like canon T1i body with kit lens. It is very cheap now and these used camera look like new or some they even sell new one for less. Just ask for original receipts so you know it is legit.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll ask my hubby as he's the camera buff. On a side note: His Canon DSLR that is less than 2 years old just completely DIED on him. We now have to try and send it to Canon and hope they don't try charge through-the-nose for what sounds like a firmware update that, thanks to their stupid design, we can't do ourselves!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I got my Sony Alpha 380 at best buy, $100 off, they were getting out of Sony brand. Don't forget a tripod, unless you have strong, very steady arms.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you can wait another 2 months, Boxing Day sales are a great time to pick up a camera. They are usually over $100 cheaper. I picked up my Nikon D3000 with 2 lenses for $620 (including tax).

You'll probably need to budget for a good Macro lense for close up shots.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

New pics of my newest fish.

These were taken free hand (no tripod) with a fish that won't stop swimming even for a second.

Nikon D3000 with kit lense (18-55) under actinic lighting and using built-in flash.

Here's some quick pics:




























And the Money shot:










These were spur of the moment pics Shawn. Hope this gives you an idea of the quality of the Nikon D3000 (lower end but still a great camera - ie. bang for the buck).

Anthony


----------

